# Need someone to make / sell me heat transfers



## Andrew860 (Mar 23, 2018)

Hello everyone, I’m just getting back into making shirts after a couple of years but I lost the info on my old heat transfer connect. I’m not a wiz about this stuff so I just need someone I could send a image to, have them vector it up, have me pay and then get my prints in the mail a week later. If this sounds like you could do it please comment or pm me. Looking to place order ASAP! Thanks,
Andy


----------



## socceronly (Jul 22, 2012)

Do you have a heat press?


----------



## pippin decals (Aug 26, 2015)

Let me check it out. Ill send you my Email. Your message box is full.Cant send messages to you.Send me a message when you clear it up.


----------



## supershirts (May 17, 2015)

Do you need a dispatching you are marketer ?


----------



## Andrew860 (Mar 23, 2018)

yes a 12x10


----------



## Andrew860 (Mar 23, 2018)

pippin decals said:


> Let me check it out. Ill send you my Email. Your message box is full.Cant send messages to you.Send me a message when you clear it up.


its not letting me send messages its saying i sent to many even though ive only sent 2. can you comment your email?


----------



## Andrew860 (Mar 23, 2018)

or i just emptied my inbox so it should be good now


----------

